# Food Safety News - 10/15/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 15, 2021)

*USDA denial of poultry handling rule is subject to Administrative Procedures Act review*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 15, 2021 12:06 am
A federal judge in Rochester, NY, has ruled he can review the denial of a rulemaking petition that suggests USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service should prohibit behavior that has the potential to cause birds to die other than by slaughter. The FSIS denied the petition in 2019, saying its humane handling authority does not... Continue Reading


*Recorded outbreaks plummet in Germany in 2020; pandemic was likely a factor*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 15, 2021 12:04 am
The number of foodborne outbreaks reported in Germany halved in 2020, according to a report, but did include a large Salmonella outbreak linked to imported dried coconut. The Robert Koch Institute (RKI) and Federal Office for Consumer Protection and Food Safety (BVL) said a factor in the decline was the coronavirus pandemic. In 2020, the... Continue Reading


*FDA announces plan to tamp down sodium consumption in U.S. diets*
By News Desk on Oct 15, 2021 12:03 am
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is out with final guidance titled: “Voluntary Sodium Reduction Goals: Target Mean and Upper Bound Concentrations for Sodium in Commercially Processed, Packaged, and Prepared Foods,” which provides voluntary short-term sodium reduction targets for food manufacturers, chain restaurants and foodservice operators for 163 categories of processed, packaged and prepared foods.... Continue Reading


*Report reveals pandemic and Brexit impact on UK food microbiology lab*
By News Desk on Oct 15, 2021 12:01 am
The COVID-19 pandemic and EU exit put “pressure” on the United Kingdom’s main lab for food microbiology, according to an annual report. The UK’s national reference laboratory (NRL) for food microbiology is Public Health England. Despite the pressure leaving the European Union and the coronavirus pandemic had on the service, the NRL took part in... Continue Reading


*Pork pellets and snacks made from them recalled because of reinspection issue*
By News Desk on Oct 14, 2021 08:40 pm
Evans Food Group Ltd. of Chicago is recalling 10,359 pounds of pork pellet products that were not presented for import re-inspection into the United States, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. The pork pellet products were imported on Sept. 15 and further processed into a variety of pork... Continue Reading


*Mystery Salmonella Oranienburg outbreak continues to grow*
By News Desk on Oct 14, 2021 08:01 pm
In the first update in two weeks, the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) reports that the Salmonella Oranienburg outbreak of unknown origin remains a mystery. And it’s a growing mystery. With 592 people now infected in 36 states. The outbreak picked up 173 new cases since CDC’s last report on Sept. 30, and during... Continue Reading


*Consumer complaints of plastic in ground turkey leads Butterball to recall 7 tons*
By News Desk on Oct 14, 2021 03:10 pm
Butterball, LLC, of Mount Olive, NC,  is recalling 14,107 pounds of ground turkey products that may be contaminated with extraneous materials, specifically blue plastic.  According to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announcement, the problem was discovered when FSIS and the establishment received consumer complaints reporting pieces of blue plastic... Continue Reading


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 15, 2021)

What the heck is a "pork pellet"?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 15, 2021)

The products subject to recall are listed here. 

I clicked on the link and it's pork rinds... looks like


----------

